
Google Glass Picks Up Early Signal - Keep Out - ari_elle
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/07/technology/personaltech/google-glass-picks-up-early-signal-keep-out.html
======
greenyoda
In the last part of the article, there's a mention of the Adria Richards
fiasco:

 _“There is another side to this story,” he wrote on a hacking site, saying it
was barely one lame sexual joke. “She gave me no warning, she smiled while she
snapped the pic and sealed my fate,” he complained._

The "hacking site" that's linked to? HN. [1]

[1] <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5398681>

